# Can I remove today the nest?



## Milena (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello again 😁

My two baby budgies started flying today. One baby bird is 37 days old today and the other is 33 days old today. 
Can I take the nest out of the cage now?
I'm asking this because the adult birds (the parents) started doing the forbidden dance (breeding)!!

Here's the picture of the babies budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You to separate mother into a different cage with NO nest box and nothing that can be used as a nesting site. Leave the nest box and the Dad in with the chicks. He will continue to socialize them. He should be with them until they’ve been eating on their own for two weeks. 

Limit the Mom’s daylight to no more tha 8 hours per day. 

Rearrange cage every other day. 

If the female lays an egg, dispose of it immediately. Eggs are not viable until they have been incubated for several days. 

Please be sure to update us on how things progress. *


----------



## Milena (Jan 12, 2022)

FaeryBee said:


> *You to separate mother into a different cage with NO nest box and nothing that can be used as a nesting site. Leave the nest box and the Dad in with the chicks. He will continue to socialize them. He should be with them until they’ve been eating on their own for two weeks.
> 
> Limit the Mom’s daylight to no more tha 8 hours per day.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I already removed the nest box. Since yesterday,They have been eating on their own. 
Should I put the nest back and do what you said or leave it?

Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please remove the mother as advised. 
Leave the Dad in with the chicks. 
The parents and the chicks are the only budgies in that cage, correct?*


----------



## Milena (Jan 12, 2022)

Milena said:


> Not anymore!!! I just put everybody together! ( Picture). The extra cage I have it's only for two budgies! Should I put the two females together on the extra cage and leave the dad with the chicks and the other male?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Move the two females into one cage together and follow the advice I gave you about rearranging the cage, limiting light etc. for at least two to three weeks.

Leave the Dad and the other male in with the chicks. 
Hopefully, the second male will not bother the babies.

Would you please post full-size close up pictures of both chick's ceres taken in natural light with no "direct" sunlight shining on the cere and no "flash".
From what I can see in the pictures you posted, I believe you have two males but I need to be sure.

If the chicks are males, then my advice is going to be that you keep your budgies separated by gender from here on out.
Am I correct in that there were originally four chicks and only two survived?*


----------



## Milena (Jan 12, 2022)

I will follow your instructions.

Thank you for the information


----------

